Ask HN: What are the best resources for Internet marketing? - bryk
======
deadcoder0904
There is nothing best. Something might work for you might not work for someone
else.

Not a direct answer. Its usually for SEO. But, I would recommend Backlinko
[0]. SEO can be a factor in Internet marketing. So I would recommend that.

Other than that, it depends on what product you're trying to market.

If its a blog, then you can post on HN, Reddit, your niche related subreddits,
etc...

If its a product, then HN, Reddit, Product Hunt, Indie Hackers, some news
outlets like The Next Web, LifeHacker, etc...

[0]: [https://backlinko.com](https://backlinko.com)

------
tmaly
the book Traction that is co-authored by the creator of DuckDuckGo is a good
resource.

I also learn a lot from reading posts or listening to the podcasts on
indiehackers.org

------
theuncommon
I would recommend you check out the reforge blog at
[https://www.reforge.com/blog](https://www.reforge.com/blog)

~~~
jackgolding
I did the course would recommend it if you can get your employer to contribute
for it. The blog is very good.

